# New computer, PC or Mac??



## BradN10 (Oct 26, 2001)

When the time comes when my computer is way too out of date, what do you guys suggest on buying a new computer. Nowadays Mac's are getting just as popular as PC's, so which one is better all around computer to get. thanks.


----------



## akita (Jul 17, 2003)

WHATS YOUR BUDGET & WHATS IT GOIN TO BE USED FOR ?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Do you LIKE computers? ......................get a PC

If you hate computers or are intimidated by them, get a Mac

Macs tend to be a bit more stable and user friendly, but are much harder to upgrade.

PCs require a little more effort, but are easy to upgrade, and there is more software available.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Macs aren't nearly as popular as PC's....it just seems so because Apple is just one company, so whenever they advertise, they advertise for the entire Apple world.

Before you get an Apple though (if you decide to) make sure you read reviews from 3rd parties - don't take what Apple gives you, it's usually a lie.

Basically, if you want to do anything on the computer, get a PC. If you want a really expensive paperweight, get a Mac


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

First of all, both systems are good all round computers that will provide internet access, e-mail, and office type applications.

The Mac is probably a little more intuitive than the PC, although not by much in my opinion.

The big problem is marketshare. This macworld article claims a 2.4 worldwide marketshare for apple. 
http://maccentral.macworld.com/news/2002/07/03/marketshare/
All pc makers together probably have a 90+% marketshare. This means that there is a lot more software, hardware, websites and human experts for the PC than for the Mac. So I would need a pretty good reason to choose a Mac over a PC.


----------



## oldphart (Jul 8, 2003)

Make up your own mind by simply taking a look at this board.  
Notice ALL the questions here concerning peecees. These come from prople like you and me. Now ask yourself this....Do you REALLY WANT to join this group of people that need help on almost a daily basis? 

If you do, get a peecee...they're cheaper because people get mad and usually throw them on the floor and give them the boots out of anger and frustration.

If you want a love affair with your new 'pute...adopt a MAC and really start to enjoy life. Show the world you can be in charge of yourself!


----------



## BradN10 (Oct 26, 2001)

well thanks everyone for your opinions and sharing the good and the bad of each part. peace. 
-brad-
any further comments would be appreciated
bye


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Actually, Macs today use standard components such as PC-100/133 SDRAM, IDE drives, and ZIF sockets that make it extremely easy for even novices to upgrade their systems. Even some VERY old Macs can be upgraded to some of the later processors via upgrade cards that are fairly low-priced.

The new Mac OS X is one of the most stable, gorgeous, and easy-to-use Operating Systems available today. The only lock-up or crash that I have ever had on my Mac since going to OS X was when I tried overclocking my processor.

Another VERY cool thing about the new OS...there are 10's of thousands of Open Sourced software out there that can now mostly be compiled to run on Macs and much effort is underway to make that process easy enough for your standard "Mac User," which (by reputation) tend to be less computer-saavy. Said software is FREE! For example, I have the free, feature-rich Open Office running on my Mac with OS X. Sure saves on buying M$ Office for OS X ($300?) or even AppleWorks which runs for about $75 USD. Open Office has all of the features that 80-90% of us out there need. I've even had no problem viewing M$ Office docs that contain macros, etc, with no problems with functionality of the doc nor with formatting.

One turn-off about Macs is often the price compared to PCs. Mind you, search out Ebay and see how Macs hold their value compared to PCs. A 300-MHz Mac still sells for $4-500 whereas a comparable PC? Yeah, you'll get the point. 

'Nuff said?

Jay
OS Agnostic


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Jay...

It's good that Macs are finally beginning to use a few standard components, but they are still far behind PCs (which are the REASON for standard components) in that respect.

As for Open Office, that runs on PCs as well as Macs, and IS an economical alternative to Micro$oft's overpriced office suite.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another point...about MacOS being stable:

If Windows had been written for a small proprietary group of machines and ran only a small selection of proprietary software, it too would be as stable as MacOS! The reason for the perceived "instability" of Windows is the fact that it can accommodate so many different hardware configurations and so many (often poorly written) programs. The amazing fact is NOT that Windows is unstable...it is that Windows can do so many things so well!

Another point...I used to do tech support for Insignia Solutions (Soft Windows for Mac). There is a great demand for software that will let you run Windows apps on a Mac, but there is very little demand for software to run Mac apps on a Windows platfrorm.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

I have to agree with you somewhat there, Brushmaster1, as far as building an OS for a single set of hardware configs. However, Unix/Linux has the same challenge yet rarely do such lockups occur. We have servers that're running Linux that have not had to be rebooted in over three years.

P.S. I used to do Tech Support for Insignia also through a local outsourcer! They were great to work for!


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Insignia was probably the BEST company I ever supported! They had unlimited call times, and all they cared about was HELPING the customer. The longest single call I took with them was over seven hours...try THAT, working for AOL! 

Unix is a lot more stable than Windows (Insignia also has Soft Unix for Mac  ), but there is a much smaller software base.


----------



## JayTheHun (Jun 26, 2002)

Yeah, we were an outsourcer and they used to surprise us with luncheons and bonuses.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Same here. I worked for StarTek, Inc., and Insignia was my favorite client. We lost the account when STARTEK began limiting call times


----------

